# Emitter Swap for a Klarus P2A--Modder Wanted



## UpstandingCitizen (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm just looking to have an emitter swap done on a Klarus P2A, seen here:

http://www.klaruslight.co.uk/klarus-torches/klarus-p2a-r5.html

I want to have it replaced with an XP-G HCRI emitter, like the one seen here:

http://illuminationsupply.com/cree-xpg-10mm-round-mcpcb-90-cri-q2-bin-3000k-p-51.html

Anyone know a modder to recommend? Or maybe a modder can chime in if they are able to perform the mod?


----------

